# Front SAP/ Bumper question



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Does the front SAP just replace the current stock bumper completely?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Borsig said:


> Does the front SAP just replace the current stock bumper completely?


Nope, it's just an add on to the front stock bumper


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

crap well, there goes that idea :/


----------

